# Whistler Vacation Club at Twin Peaks



## Maple_Leaf (Aug 30, 2015)

A few years ago the Whistler Vacation Club at Twin Peaks broke away from developer shackles and became one of the few owner-controlled timeshare resorts in Canada. Are there any owners out there who can give us an update on:
- maintenance fees and/or special assessments
- plans for resort updates or renovations
- owner satisfaction since independence?


----------

